# Ariel fights no more :'( Nov. 13/05 to March 8/07



## lilspaz68

My little girl who kept bouncing back from her PT, just couldn't do it one last time. 

She died at 1:15 am on the bed with me. I had her cuddled into some fleece on the bed with me while I dozed. I woke up to check on her every 1/2 hour, and I had just missed her. She went very very peacefully, and I am happy for that at least.

I really do hate PT now! :-\

Ariel was a week old when she, her mom,and her siblings (including her surviving sister Portia) were found in these conditions _in an outbuilding at the edge of the park, a 10x8 room filled with racks of lab-style bin cages of mice and rats. They were terribly overcrowded, with up to 8 adolescent rats in one bin (and these bins were, by cage calculator standards, too small for even one rat). One bin held three mothers and their litters of a week or so old babies. To make matters worse, the staff charged with keeping them clean hasn't been dumping the litter, just adding more on top of the soiled stuff, so the poor rats have only a scant few inches of space in the bins between the litter and the lid. Most had no food in their bins. They were feeding them seed mix, when they were fed at all. I fed them and refilled any empty water bottles. There has to be at least 70 rats in there. I have no idea how many mice. It stinks of pee and feces, and all the rats were sneezing from the ammonia build up. These poor, mistreated, abused creatures are there only to feed the fox, owl, etc. and their lives are brutal as well as short._

A rescue effort brought Ariel and Portia into my lives at 4.5 weeks old.
Ariel just home








Portia and Ariel








First intro's with Selene and her sisters (Ariel is on top as usual)








She was fascinated by Selene (Selene survives her as her cagemate along with her sister Portia)
















Here's Portia and Ariel devouring their first grass (Ariel behind)








Ariel on the right at 11 months








Ariel on March 4th...she had bounced back yet again. :









And of course her educational saga with PT can be found here...
http://www.goosemoose.com/component...orum,rat/topic,4016789.msg4160108/#msg4160108

My lovely little girl fought bravely for a lot longer than most of us thought. She wasn't quite ready to go those other times, but I think she had had enough this time. I am glad she went with me at home, peacefully and quietly...I will still cry for her but its tears of thankfulness as well.

Run free at the Bridge with Soma and Luna and Sebastian...you are reunited once more. :heart: :heart:


----------



## Kubo_Kita

I'm sorry for your loss. She was a beautiful rat. I know how hard it is - we've lost so many of our own. *hug* It never gets any easier, but it helps to know that we gave them the best lives we possibly could and that they're in a better place now.


----------



## Poppyseed

*hugs* You gave her a very special gift of love after being rescued. That in itself is beautiful and despite her short life she loves you and thanks you for it. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Nazarath

aaww so sorry fro your loss, She was VERY BEAUTIFUL. From the pics i see she was very spoiled, can't say she didn't love her time with you .


----------



## Nazarath

aaww so sorry fro your loss, She was VERY BEAUTIFUL. From the pics i see she was very spoiled, can't say she didn't love her time with you .


----------



## fallinstar

sorry for your loss xx


----------



## Scarekrow

*hugs* Like you said, at least your little rattie went peacefully. She was very cute. My condolences.


----------



## Inesita

Sorry for your loss. Aw, se was really cute!


----------

